# What is wrong with me?



## rsmith137 (Jul 17, 2014)

New member here, wanted to share my story. I dont know what is wrong with me...

Im a 25 year old male weighing about 150lbs. For a few years now, I have been dealing with stomach issues and have not found any solutions. I know I probably need to just get a colonoscopy, but I havent seen a GI doctor in many years.

Symptoms/Information:

- Almost always feel bloated no matter what. Sometimes its not very noticeable, othertimes, very much so.

- Once or twice a month I get serious trapped wind if that is the right term. It usually doesnt last long, but boy does it suck when I get that feeling...

- Never sharp or serious pain, just dull, constant pain all over my stomach. Its not like its just one side, its usually all over from slightly below my belly button to about 3 inches above it.

- I do NOT feel like its acid reflux/heartburn at all.

- I usually either poop solid little balls that are very hard or have loose-ish stools. I usually do not have actual diarrhea.

Backstory:

- I had hodgekins cancer in my neck when I was in middle school. It was a low stage and I fully recovered.

- About 5 years ago I had what I thought was chest pains/severe anxiety. I went through all the heart tests I could and was told im heatlhy as can be. As time passed, it seemed to transition to upper stomach issues so I saw a GI doctor. They did an upper endoscope and said I was pretty much fine, had very slight signs of acid reflux. I let it go at this point as I think just knowing they didnt find anything serious helped my symptoms.

- November 2012, I got Mono and my spleen ruptured. I spent 17 days in the hospital and feel that im lucky to have made it. My spleen fully healed itself and no surgery was performed.

- December of 2012 when I returned home, I got a severe stabbing pain in my right side. I thought it had to be appendix, but all the tests said I was fine. Note that this pain was very similar to what I had felt when my spleen ruptured. After a few tests and about a week of tough pain, it just magically stopped. I still have no idea on how to explain this...

- September 2013, I had a brief flu that lasted about a week. I had pure bloody water diarrhea for two days. I had a stool test which of course looked fine. It magically stopped after two days and I never had the issue again. That was my first and only time ever passing blood.

Since then, ive been back to just my typical stomach pains as listed above. When I saw the GI doctor years back, it was mainly upper stomach problems. No its definitely the middle to lower portion and much worse. I exercise a few times a week although my diet is terrible. I drink a lot of pop and 90% of diet is fast food. I eat pepto bismol tablets several times a week, sometimes daily (they are a savior). Ive been on probiotics for a few weeks now trying anything I can. At first I thought they were helping, but now im not so sure. Ive tried only drinking water and cutting down on the poor food to no avail. My stomach always feels upset and usually its nothing terrible, just not normal. The main conditons I have researched are IBS, Chrons, Ulcerative Colitis and Colon Cancer. I personally dont think its cancer and lean the most towards IBS.

My medical deductible is $3000 and I have had to pay this once for the mono incident and close to $1000 two other times. I cant afford to keep getting these tests done. I know if I get a colonoscopy, its going to be another $3000 and work is getting pretty shaky right now. Trying to keep the boat floating...

Any advice or help anybody has would be much appreciated... I just feel so lost and im tired of it.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

You absolutely need to eat better and probably no more pop. It's like this - pop has bubbles, bubbles in your stomach=gas. Besides carbonation, there's all those chemicals and sugar. All of these cause bloating and gas. Ouch! Drink water, juice, or even flavored waters instead.

Sounds like you are young and busy. Learn to cook your proteins on Sunday night and then you only need to prepare sides to go with them for your lunches and dinners. Invest in some Tupperware and stock your fridge with healthy foods. Or eat fast food from a grocery store where you can get deli and a fresh piece of fruit. (However, only do this if you are positive that you are not intolerant to wheat and/or dairy that might be in a sandwich or salad dressing.)

Why Pepto Bismol every day? You aren't supposed to take that every day. Instead, Increase your fiber with fresh fruits and lots of veggies.

You might have IBS, but try taking care of your body with healthy food and see if that doesn't help quite a bit. Once you have it under control, eat out 10% as a treat instead of the opposite. If you still have symptoms after eating healthy for several months, you probably need the colonoscopy.


----------



## rsmith137 (Jul 17, 2014)

I certainly appreciate the response. Its almost 4am and ive been tossing/turning with bloating/crampy feelings. I really think im going to try my best to completely make an overhaul to my diet and give it a few weeks. If nothing changes, ill just get the colonoscopy.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

If you have IBS, then good food choices will help with the symptoms, but you will still have IBS. You will probably need to see GI doc to rule out other medical conditions and he may give you a prescription to help. Start saving up for that appointment now or look for a job with medical benefits if that's even a remote possibility.

Take care and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

NO MORE POP!!! Like, I mean seriously! That is how I founf out I had IBS! Because of all the pop I drank! It might also be gluten because of the bloating... I'm 25 too and I just had my second colonoscopy. You have to do what IBS & Surviving said. Watch what you eat. I love fast food too... I still have it on occasion (when I can afford to be sick the next day). But I swear, greasy food is bad for you if you have IBS. I reallydo hope you'll get better! Just please take the time to check out for IBS!  You'll then know what to do next!


----------

